# Nightmare



## Emiaj24! (Sep 26, 2017)

Just when I was starting to feel better and move on he seems to always find a way to ruin it. We have both moved on and I was even served my divorce papers. We haven’t talked or anything in 4 months. I got a random text 3 weeks back saying how sorry he was and he wants to go to counseling and fix the marriage. He said he’s never been more serious. That he misses me and my daughter. He even contacted my daughter for the first time in 4 months. I had a hard time believing him after everything we went threw but he kept promising me he meant it. I finally started believing him and thinking about us a lot lately maybe we have changed and could make it work. Well I was just informed that he decide md he’s confused cause he has feelings for someone else too and he needs time and space. I’m so mad that he contacted me if he wasn’t certain. I feel so lost and confused again. I feel like he just broke my heart all over again. It is just such a confusing nightmare. A part of me wants to say goodbye and block him but then another part doesn’t want to lose him again.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You cannot lose him again. He was not back with you.

At this point, your best bet is to not have any contact with him. He apparently thinks he can keep you in the wings for when he has nothing else.


----------



## Rick Blaine (Mar 27, 2017)

The fact that he has avoided contact with you for 4 months says it all. But to also be an absent father? Unconscionable. This is a man of low moral character. 

His callous disregard for you should inform you what kind of husband he is and always will be. Sorry that he gave you the double whammy. I know how brutal that is. 

Your best option is to go dark and stay dark. Any contact with him will trigger you and set you back. Sorry for your grief.


----------



## pragmaticGoddess (Nov 29, 2017)

I know someone who did let the father of her child into their lives but he kept disappointing her. So in the end she cut him out altogether. As much as she wanted him to know his child she wanted him to be a constant in his life. She didn’t want him to intrude whenever he felt like it. 

It was cruel of him to say he was serious about reconciling and then let you know he changed his mind. He probably wasn’t very serious in the first place. To let him into your life again will be to risk him disappointing you again.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

It sounds like him and the girlfriend got in a fight, then made up. If he loved you and his daughter he wouldn't be confused, he would be actively trying to repair the marriage and maintain a relationship with his child. His actions that last four months should at least clear up any confusion for you, this can't be the kind of man you want in your life.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes, I agree, he is lonely...

More likely the poor guy is horny. Needs release.

That is mean of me to say. He could have regrets and could be remorseful.

More than likely the love spell, the love storm that swept him away, captivated his mind, has died off. 

He went through a powerful 'phase' of Wanderlust. He fell for a Sirens call, left in a daze and has now woken up.

I would not take him back. He is too easily captured. It could happen again. This separating influence. Separating him from reality.

He fell off and into a dream, has now woke up. Forget him. Find a stable man.

SunCMars-


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

If he was committed to the marriage he would have ended any other relationship. You seem to be his plan 'b' and don't let that happen. 
Cut off all contact for good. If he wants to see the child tell him he can go through a third party. 

If he misses her so much why hasn't he asked to see her all this time?


----------

